# Cherry Burl Pen



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 19 Black Cherry Burl Pen blanks from an old burl I've had a couple of years. The shortest is 5" some are 7" and the longest ones are about 10". Some are 3/4"x3/4" and most are 1"x1". I wiped a little mineral spirits on them to show the color. I'm not a pen turner and really have no need for them. I'd sell them for any reasonable offer plus postage. Just message me if you are interested.


----------



## Turtlewerx (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I'm hoping there are some left. Let me know if you have a price in mind.
Bill
[email protected]


----------

